# Detailing sprays



## Christophe (Apr 24, 2009)

Been using FK 425 for a while and fancy a change. Was thinking between something like these .

Dodo Juice Basics of bling
Dodo Juice Red Mist
Auto Finesse - Finale Quick Detailer
Chemical Guys - Synthetic Quick Detailer

Thoughts?


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

how about the daddy of qd's wowo's is awesome!!!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=387051


----------



## The Rover (May 4, 2012)

You're going to get so many different suggestions, but for me it's Bouncers Done & Dusted. Very easy to use & gives a deep, glossy finish.


----------



## Citygo (Jan 13, 2014)

Wowo's


----------



## Kyle_241 (Nov 24, 2016)

Sonax BSD is really good for beading 
Chemical guys vo7 really good for gloss and depth
I actually mix these two products 50/50 leaves a superb finish with best of both worlds.


----------



## Typeroz (Jan 10, 2016)

Odk entourage and Infinity Wax Rapid Detailer are also worth a look. Oh forgot about M+K qd


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Bsd + v7


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Christophe said:


> Been using FK 425 for a while and fancy a change. Was thinking between something like these .
> 
> Dodo Juice Basics of bling
> Dodo Juice Red Mist
> ...


All on your list I have in my arsenal and they are all very good. Just a note tho Red mist is very different from the others.

Gonz.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Meguiars M135


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Wowo's for me. My suggestion everytime one of these threads pops up now. Sometimes people ask what you are looking for before suggesting a product. With Wowo's you don't need to as it offers everything in my opinion.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

I've tried quite a few and have just gone back to FK425! For me, it has the best combination of ease of use, finish and price. Sometimes the grass isn't always greener!


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Brian1612 said:


> Wowo's for me. My suggestion everytime one of these threads pops up now. Sometimes people ask what you are looking for before suggesting a product. With Wowo's you don't need to as it offers everything in my opinion.


Any idea what the longevity is like for WoWo's detailing spray?


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

fraser said around 8 weeks


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

All of the above are awesome products, apart from auto finesse finale... Which is truly awful


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

My QD shopping list - I got Gloss Boss on Black Friday but it hasn't arrived yet. Everyone should have BSD (though not everyone's cup of tea as some find it grubby), its always on sale at ECP.

Wowos QD
FinishKare #425
Chemical Guys - Hybrid V7
EZ Gloss Boss
Sonax BSD


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Whats so good about Wowo's QD?


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

The finish it leaves. Glossy doesn't really do it justice. The finish is brilliant. I've not used something that drives the level of gloss this stuff does. I've just done a review in this section. Have a read.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=387051


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm going to sound repetitive here but autoglanz smooth velvet is the nuts.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Hufty said:


> I'm going to sound repetitive here but autoglanz smooth velvet is the nuts.


yes it is man but im liking wowo's now, the finish is more glossy and the beading is amazing also it makes the flake pop a bit, i didnt find smooth velvet enhanced it but did leave a darker finish and the beading isnt as good


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

M&k
Def wax
Duragloss


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Ross said:


> Whats so good about Wowo's QD?


It essentially takes the best features of every QD I know and combines them into one bottle. I tested it for a month and found it still beading well on my roof. Fraser has tested it further and found it still going after 8 weeks.


----------



## NewCleaner (Oct 12, 2015)

Gtechnic Quick Detailer.


----------



## Citygo (Jan 13, 2014)

Used bouncers on Saturday amazing product


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Brian1612 said:


> It essentially takes the best features of every QD I know and combines them into one bottle. I tested it for a month and found it still beading well on my roof. Fraser has tested it further and found it still going after 8 weeks.


How it differs with Bouncer's?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

sm81 said:


> How it differs with Bouncer's?


No idea SM81 as I haven't tried the Bouncers QD.


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

+1 for smooth velvet. Although I'm yet to try wowos. It is on my list though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

DJ BOB QD - gives squeaky clean finish .
DJ RMT - spray sealant gives extra gloss and four weeks of protection 
AF Finale - gives nice warm finish similar Illusion wax with some protection .

My fav Victoria Quick Detail gives nice gloss , cleans very well without add any protection this is classic QD to refresh nuba look .


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Bulkhead said:


> I've tried quite a few and have just gone back to FK425! For me, it has the best combination of ease of use, finish and price. Sometimes the grass isn't always greener!


Exactly what I was going to post. Britemax's Spray and Shine and the BSD have better water beading, but aren't as versatile as the FK425.

I'd wager a lot come back to the Finish Kare after trying others.


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Meguiars Ultimate Quik Detailer for me. 

Boring eh?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Meguairs last touch.


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

chongo said:


> Meguairs last touch.


Plus 1 and it seems to outlast most of its competitors.


----------



## lois97 (Jul 1, 2006)

Zaino Z8


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

Mitchell and King QD for me is "King" especially with any of their waxes


----------



## Manxman302 (Jul 25, 2011)

I like Bouncers Done and Dusted :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Loads of nice QDs out there

I'm currently using CG P40 + Carnuba , this is really nice on silver :thumb:


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

I cant wait to try my Wowo's QD after the reviews. Just have to wait for my Black Friday order to come over with my rens at Xmas.

I think QDs are definitely blending the lines between what we would call a QD and a sealant now. Spray sealant lasts 2 months, its pretty average but a QD lasts 2 months and its amazing, they both apply exactly the same.

All depends what you want a QD for, I use Infinity Wax for a clean wipe down but will probably end up using Wowo's QD as a protection top up and not so much of a QD.


----------



## Big-Pete (Sep 16, 2010)

tried alot of Qds,

Bouncers is the best.


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

Angelwax QED for me two pennies


----------



## Sharp_Jussi (Jul 8, 2016)

Interesting product you listed..
Here in Finland, well, these salty wet winter roads are giving weird results for LSP's.
So far I've found that carnauba based Sonax Carnauba Wax (Spray) works fine. Salt does not stick into it as tight as for example in BSD.
Also it looks quite good too 👍
Haven't tried WOWO's so keen eye on this product.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Adams and Meguiars Ultimate Quik Detailer are my current favourites but I haven't tried the WOWO detailer yet.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Just tried a sample of Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Show Deatailer and have been extremely impressed. Going to order a full size bottle.


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

SP Ultra Gloss Show Detailer v3, is really good, and super cheat for what it is,
Chemical Guys Speed Wipe is great too, leaves super slick finish and glossy too, in gallon size it not to expensive too.


----------



## The Rover (May 4, 2012)

I used the Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Show Detailer for the first time yesterday.

Got to say I was seriously(sorry)impressed. used it as a drying aid & then a final spray & wipe over on this Audi.
Very easy to use & gave an amazing glossy finish which these photo's from my phone don't really do justice to.

I've used many QD's before but I think this in No. 1 at the moment.



Also used it on this Fiesta giving a very nice finish for a white car.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

The Rover said:


> I used the Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Show Detailer for the first time yesterday.
> 
> Got to say I was seriously(sorry)impressed. used it as a drying aid & then a final spray & wipe over on this Audi.
> Very easy to use & gave an amazing glossy finish which these photo's from my phone don't really do justice to.
> ...


 Looks great.What other qds does this better in finish in your honest opinion.Thanks


----------



## The Rover (May 4, 2012)

I really like Bouncers Done & Dusted which I would say gives very similar results to the Serious Performance QD but is quite a bit more expensive.
Also the Mitchell & King QD is very good but again more expensive.
So for the results you can achieve & sheer value for money then at the moment Serious Performance is the winner.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Odk entourage. Brilliant gloss and so easy to use. Great product.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

+1 for M&K QD


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

A shout for Wax Planet's Expression Quick Detailer. Very easy to use and leaves an exceptionally slick finish with tight water beading.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Looks great.What other qds does this better in finish in your honest opinion.Thanks


I ordered the samples mainly to try the excellent paint cleaner. I gave the QD a quick try the rear wing of my silver TT and was taken back by the gloss and how instantly the paint turn super slick. When I do a spring clean enhancement detail on the TT, I'm going to use the Serious Performance paint cleaner, nano seal and qd from their Ultra Gloss range. Look superb on silver and such good value.


----------



## iannidan (May 4, 2009)

Has anyone tried Menzerna endless shine?


----------

